# Would like to make money with...



## Newtricks (Aug 28, 2013)

Made a little scratch in the late eighties, early nineties selling photos to magazines and post card companies, always aspired to do more. Now that I'm retired (former studio grip) I can't help but think photography could be the best way of supplementing my income but have no idea as to how to get started. Nature and wild life (especially urban), is what I love more than anything to photograph. Just started working with digital and know I've got a ways to go before reaching the level of proficiency I have with film.

I don't know if magazines still purchase photo's, if other publication still accept unsolicited work or how to go about or where to sell prints.

Your thoughts?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 28, 2013)

You are heading up a very difficult path these days. With the number of free photos out there, a lot of publications are taking all they can use, the remaining photos they may require will be acquired through there current contacts, usually at a rate far below what you may have made in the 80's and 90's. Going from film to digital isn't a huge jump, in many ways it's so much easier, if you were skilled with cameras back in the film days there is no reason why you won't be able to pick up where you left off, after spending the time shooting again.

I don't want to put you off the thoughts of making some money from photography, but unless you are able to produce exceptional images, the chances are slim.  All you have to do is a search on nature and wildlife and you'll see what kind of competition you'll be walking into.

Good luck.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Aug 28, 2013)

That's the stuff I'm interested in the most and sadly I don't see myself making money on it. I think the easiest way to make money doing photography is with portraits. I say that because my wife doesn't do it as a career but she always has people or friends of family that come to her for family photos, weddings, senior photos or whatever. It's not steady enough to make a living but it's a nice added bonus pay.


----------



## Newtricks (Aug 29, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> You are heading up a very difficult path these days. With the number of free photos out there, a lot of publications are taking all they can use, the remaining photos they may require will be acquired through there current contacts, usually at a rate far below what you may have made in the 80's and 90's.



Some of the publications are no longer around, others no longer take submissions, it's discouraging at best.



imagemaker46 said:


> Going from film to digital isn't a huge jump, in many ways it's so much easier, if you were skilled with cameras back in the film days there is no reason why you won't be able to pick up where you left off, after spending the time shooting again.



True... instead of a dedicated bag for film, a couple of 32gig memory cards fit in a small pocket and that old Luna Pro no longer hangs around my neck. Day light loaders, tanks, bulk cans of film and dozens of reusable film rolls are no longer needed and gone are the days of blacking out the kitchen to print and string stretched across the room with long strips of film or prints hanging out to dry.

Got back into shooting film a few years ago with an old X-700 full manual so setting ISO, aperture and shutter as needed are second nature. I can set up an enlarger in the dark but editing software for processing RAW data is taking at bit longer to learn.



imagemaker46 said:


> All you have to do is a search on nature and wildlife and you'll see what kind of competition you'll be walking into. Good luck.



Funny thing is (didn't really think about it until this morning), most of the photos I sold to the various rags where of people and Motorcycles.

Thank you for your thoughts,

Anthony


----------



## gsgary (Aug 29, 2013)

The old luna pro is still very useful with digital for quick light readings, i have given up on digital and gone back to film even though i sold lots to magazines now i sell more prints using film


----------

